# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Urlanje na porodu

## Sirius Black

Zanima me koliko vas je urlalo na porodu i da li mislite da je to stvarno potrebno?

Naime, prije nego sam rodila čula sam puno priča s poroda i nekak mi je bilo normalno da sve žene na porodu viču, tak je uvijek i na filmovima. 
Frendica mi je rodila tjedan dana prije mene i rekla mi je nek probam to ne slušati kad budem u rodilištu, jer je njoj jako smetalo. Rekla mi je i da to nije tak strašno da bi morala urlati i ja sam bila nekak smirena. Znala sam da će boljeti ali sam bila psihički spremna na to. 

Međutim, kad sam došla u rodilište i bila u boxu, 4 sata sam slušala glasno stenjanje i jaukanje. Nisam sigurna ali mislim da ih je bilo nekoliko glasnih. To me počelo uznemiravati i jako mi je smetalo da se koncentriram u miru na svoje trudove. Kad su me prebacili u sobu sa zatvorenim vratima, nisam više to toliko čula i onda su meni počeli jaki trudovi. Bilo je teško i boljelo me ali mi nije palo na pamet da se derem jer sam se koncentrirala na disanje, a to ne ide jedno s drugim. Osim toga sram bi me bilo. 

Kad sam se otvorila, trebalo je sat i pol da počnem tiskati (koje je trajalo 2,5 sata) i to mi je bilo najteže. MM je stajao, ja sam u grču visila njemu oko vrata i grizla rub spavaćice. Sve je to bilo ok, dok se žena u susjednoj sobi nije počela derati ko da nije normalna. To me toliko iživciralo, da mislim da su mi zbog toga i oslabili trudovi. U jednom trenutku sam rekla MM-u da ću se dići i otići ju tamo išamarati nek začepi   :Embarassed: . Vidjela sam da je i on već nervozan jer vidi mene kak se mučim i šutim. Prije sam nekak imala razumijevanja za te žene, ok. imam i sad jer mi je jasno da nemamo svi jednak prag boli, ali u tom trenutku sam mislila kak je ova cendrava i kaj se toliko prenemaže.

Ne krivim te žene koje su se derale, trebali su u bolnici možda drukčije to napraviti kad su već preuređivali rodilište, da svaka rodilja ima svoj mir, ali meni je to od svega daleko najviše smetalo.

----------


## Lupko

Potpuno te kužim,iako na prvom porodu nisam glasa pustila,također sam se koncetrirala na disanje,no kako sam dugo rađala najviše me psihički dotuklo to vikanje,i zapomaganje.Nedugo sam bila u predrađaoni na promatranju,trudna sam 7 mjeseci,i ubilo me totalno,najradije bih se digla i išla im pomoći.Kad sam sestru pitala za jednu rodilju rekla mi je da se neda ni pregledati,a beba samo što nije vani :? !S druge stane čitala sam da je ispuštanje glasova pri trudu dobro,sad neznam.Javim kad rodim drugi puta,možda ču urlikat,tko zna???

----------


## cvijeta73

ja sam jedna od onih koja je urlala kao nenormalna i vjerojatno svima išla na živce...meni je tako bilo lakše, a sva ta disanja mi nisu ništa pomogla. i kad  je neki bezobrazan doktor počeo vikati na mene...gospođo, nemojte vikati - e tek sam onda poludila i počela i na njega urlati da kako se usuđuje tako nešto govoriti, a nikad nije niti neće roditi. i to ga je fakat ušutkalo. MM-u je pretpostavljam bilo malo neugudno, ali bože moj - što je malo njegove neugude naspram mojih bolova. a tek kad mi je taj isti doktor rekao da sam tek na pola puta...nakon sto sati na dripu...slabo mi je došlo. sva sreća, nije bio u pravu i rodila sam za sat vremena. babici nije smetalo moje deranje i bila je divna žena koja mi je stalno govorila evo, samo još jedan trud...i gotovo (i tako sto puta) i to mi je najviše od svega pomoglo. a ostale rodilje nisam ni čula i ni najmanje mi nije smetalo njihovo deranje. 

ali, imaš pravo, obzirom da smo različiti - trebalo bi osigurati više privatnosti u rodilištima...

----------


## rahela

svatko od nas različito reagira i dok se ne nađemo u datoj situaciji, ne znamo zapravo kako će nam biti

i ja sam mislila da je normalno da se žene deru

ležala sam u prvom boksu (od 6) i sjećam se da su se čule druge žene tu i tamo, ali nije me to toliko dekoncentriralo
bila sam usmjerena na sebe, disanje, a kad mi je bilo najgore, iz mene je spontano izlalzio zvuk "ommm", ali ne glasan i uz idzisaj

jedino sam glasnije podviknula kad sam osjetila da se glavica spustila skroz (a nikog nije bilo u boxu sa mnom), pa su dotrčale sestra i primalja i rodila sam u idućih 10-15 minuta

ali, imaš pravo, bilo bi ipak jednostavnije da imaš svoj mir i da ipak postoje nekakva vrata kao izolacija

----------


## snoopygirl

Vikala i urlala. bilo me je jako strah, imala sam jedno 6 sati očajan nagon za tiskanjem, ležala sam ko baba 12 sati, ukočila mi se križa a D je zapeo u porođajnom kanalu   :Sad:  . nisam  nikog čula jer sam bila najglasnija

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> bila sam usmjerena na sebe, disanje, a kad mi je bilo najgore, iz mene je spontano izlalzio zvuk "ommm", ali ne glasan i uz idzisaj
> 
> jedino sam glasnije podviknula kad sam osjetila da se glavica spustila skroz (a nikog nije bilo u boxu sa mnom), pa su dotrčale sestra i primalja i rodila sam u idućih 10-15 minuta
> 
> ali, imaš pravo, bilo bi ipak jednostavnije da imaš svoj mir i da ipak postoje nekakva vrata kao izolacija


ovako i ja
malo sam stenjuckala, ali nisam vikala, nisam imala potrebu
samo sam jednom jojoknula, svi su došli i ja sam rodila

u rađaoni se ne sjećam da sam čula druge žene, valjda sam bila koncentrirana na svoju muku   :Rolling Eyes:  , ali se sjećam kad sam 1 noć preležala na patologiji trugnoće, nasuprot rađaone, e došlo mi je da odustanem od svega, tu cijelu noć nisu prestalaje žene vrištati, jedna je zapomagala, zvala Boga, majku......, sjećam se da smo se cimerica i ja pogledavale sa strahom u očima

----------


## maxovamama

Nisam vikala, a bila na luđačkom dripu i bolilo me za poludit.
Mislim da mi ne bi pomoglo da sam se derala, samo bi gubila snagu.

----------


## Arwen

meni je isto išlo na živce to vikanje i zapomaganje
a najgore su mi bile one s psovkama, jedna šta je ležala do mene u predrađaoni je psovala mužu familiju sve do čukundida   :Rolling Eyes:  
razumijem ja da nekog više a nekoga manje boli ali zar vikanje ne iscrpi  :? 
kad su me prebacili u box ona u boxu do se derala kao luda neeeeemogu
dr i babica joj govore ajde samo još jedan trud,evo vidi se glavica a ona
umjesto da tiska vrišti nemogu i to tako da se cila bolnica orila 
pa ako je imala snage za vrištanje zar nije i za tiskanje
neznam  :/ 

možda mi sve to skupa ne bi toliko ni smetalo da nisam bila u predrađaoni od 10 ujutro do 8navečer
zato za drugi put znam neću u rodilište do zadnjeg trena

----------


## Ava M

Tijekom poroda mi je par puta prošlo kroz glavu kako mi nije jasno u kojem dijelu poroda/truda žene viču? Jer, tijekom truda sam svom silinom puhala i vrištati nisam mogla ni da sam htjela, a kad bi trud prestao- odmarala sam se.

Ali  negdje pri početku tiskanja, skužili smo da se beba nije uspjela sama spustiti u porođajni kanal i dr. je trebao rukom presvući nekakvu unutarnju kožicu preko bebine glavice. Joj majko, tad sam vrisnula, valjda me cijela bolnica čula! Ali to je bilo između trudova i na tu bol nisam bila spremna.

A sutradan sam pričala sa jednom poznanicom koja je ležala na katu skupa sa mnom i koja je rađala u isto vrijeme kad i ja. Jako je vikala, a kako mi je sutradan ispričala, pored njenih trudova koje je ctg bilježio NAJJAČIM intenzitetom, dali su joj 20 KAPI DRIPA !
Rekla je da si je pola kose počupala i da se osijećala kao da je na klanju...
Što reći...  :Evil or Very Mad:   (smajlić je namjenjen doktorima)

----------


## kajsa

> Tijekom poroda mi je par puta prošlo kroz glavu kako mi nije jasno u kojem dijelu poroda/truda žene viču? Jer, tijekom truda sam svom silinom puhala i vrištati nisam mogla ni da sam htjela, a kad bi trud prestao- odmarala sam se.


kad su mi pojačali drip nisam imala ovaj dio koji spominješ 'kad bi trud prestao'
imam osjećaj da je to trajalo i trajalo bez prestanka kojih sat vremena
ja sam tad vrištala i dan-danas mi je zbog toga neugodno jer sam mislila da ću izdržati bez toga.

----------


## monax

> Jako je vikala, a kako mi je sutradan ispričala, pored njenih trudova koje je ctg bilježio NAJJAČIM intenzitetom, dali su joj 20 KAPI DRIPA !
> Rekla je da si je pola kose počupala i da se osijećala kao da je na klanju...
> Što reći...   (smajlić je namjenjen doktorima)


Prvi porod sam grizla spavaćicu, a drugi porod sam pokušala vikati i plakati ali i nisam baš mogla, ali sam zasigurno jauknula koji put.

A što se tiče ctg aparata, ja se nisam otvarala i rodila sam uz velike doze dripa, taj aparat uopće nije bilježio trudove jer kad sam se žalila da mi daju nešto protiv bolova jer su trudovi jedan do drugog oni mi nisu vjerovali i rekli mi da ja uopće nemam trudove. Tek je neki doktor pokušao namjestiti one vražije sonde i rekao da aparat nije pouzdan jer se vidi da imam trudove koje aparat nebilježi  :/ .

----------


## loonalee

nisam vikala..jedino sam vrisnula kad su me zarezali (epi) :/

----------


## Frida

Ja osobno nisam vikala ali ne vidim nikakav problem u tome da se žena na porodu ponaša onako kako joj paše, bilo da urla, plače, smije se, vrišti, pjeva... 

Pogotovo mi nije jasan dio sa sramom: koga ili čega bi se trebala sramiti?

----------


## fatmama

nisam vikala ni prvi ni drugi put   :Raspa:

----------


## bleeda

kako mi je ostalo još 10 tjedana do poroda odlučih malo prošvrljati ovdje da vidim iskustva, pa naletih i na ovu temu.

obzirom da se ja na cijelu priču oko poroda pripremam sa mantrom: kad počne imaš to istrpit i kako sve druge tako ćeš i ti rodit, nekako mi ovo urlanje na porodima nije baš ugodno za čuti. 
kao što ste rekle na tv-u sve urlaju ko blesave, pa ja više ni sama ne znam je l to toliko strašno ili je to samo radi tv dramaturgije. 

inače sam osoba sa jako visokom tolerancijom na bol. meni su primjerice vadili mandule prije 3 godine i to na živo - ali doslovno na živo. lokalna anestezija nije uopće djelovala i kad je to doc skužio već je bilo prekasno. ja sam tako lijepo stoički to odgulila, nisam glasa ispustila, samo sam stiskala onu stolicu na kojoj sjediš i pokušavala disati. tek nakon što su komade mog grla izrezali van, spalili mi rane i rekli da je gotovo, tad su mi samo suze krenule i počele se ruke tresti od onog silnog stiskanja. doktor je bio u šoku da nisam glasa ispustila a rezao mi je grlo. 
tako sam ja nekako uvjerena da da nebudem baš urlala i jaukala, a i sama se pripremam na to da boli, ali neće boliti više nego što je moje tijelo spremno izdržati. 
no, ne znam.....da me je strah, je, ali bože moj kad dođe vrijeme za to beba mora van i amen. nema tu nemogu, neću, mama, tata.....

----------


## MamBa04

Vikanje u trudovima nije sramota. Dapace vrlo je prirodno.
Nekad su zene radjale u intimi svoga doma, ili jos dalje u proslost, u nekoj spilji, na osami. Njihovo 'vikanje' nije nikog 'smetalo' niti je ikome bilo cudno. Naprosto bilo je to nesto sto je bilo dio cijele te price.
Danas u bolnickim uvjetima sve se promijenilo. Pokazivanje boli je postalo neprimjereno.
Potvrdjeno je da ukoliko zena tijekom truda ima opustenu vilicu (a sto je moguce jedino ukoliko se na neki nacin 'glasa', a ne ako stisce zube od bola da slucajno ne bi jauknula) da to pomaze opustanju tj. otvaranju cerviksa.

Ne, ni ja u prvom porodu nisam ni glasa pustila i mislila sam kako je to super. Bila sam kao jako ponosna na sebe, vidis kako si to super napravila.
U drugom porodu mi takvo nesto ne pada na pamet.
Ima da rzam, mucem, stenjem, urlam, izdisem ako mi tako dodje. Ako mi ne dodje nema veze, al nema sanse da se u drugom porodu kontroliliram jer nije 'fino' i 'pristojno' vikati.

Tocno je da me u mom porodu mozda moze i omesti necije tudje vikanje jer to u nasim bolnicama naprosto nije moguce zaobici, ali ko sam ja da odredjujem kako ce se netko u trudovima i suocen sa boli ponasati.

----------


## AdioMare

Frida, ja vidim problem da mi netko urla i izbezumljeno paničari tik do stola na kojem *i ja* rađam i imam pravo na svoje osjećaje dok rađam, ali očito se ništa ne može napraviti da se baš svima osigura atmosfera koja im u tom trenutku paše. Iako i vikalicama ne godi atmosfera, to mene ne tješi. 
No, kako je - tako je.

----------


## Sretna Mama

Ma svi ste vi u pravu sto se tice vikanja, al svatko ima pravo vikat ako zeli... I sto bi trebala žena koja rađa u boksu do tvog, mislit kako je tebi ili nekom trecem tesko te da ti mozda smeta... al i ona rađa, i to je njen način rađanja...

Ja sam s prvim djetetom vikala pri kraju kad mi je doslo da kakim a doktori su govorili da prodisem, nisam mogla izdrzat, pa sam umjesto tiskanja vikala..i to mije pomoglo...


S drugim... nisam glasa pustila, osim kad sam zvala sestru da dodje da mislim da je to to... i odgovaralo mi je sto sam sama u boksu, te oko mene jesu vikali, al mi nisu smetali, mislim, nisam ni obracala paznju na njih, bila sam koncentrirana na sebe, bebu i svoj porod... 


A sad s trecim imam rodit za 10 tjedana tocno na datum kao i bleeda, nemam pojma hocu li vikati, ako mi dodje hocu, ako ne, necu.. jednostavno zavisi o tome kako u tom trenutku budem mogla podnijet bol...

a ustvari to vikanje nije ni bitno, bitna je ta bebica koja se rodi  :Heart:

----------


## Loryblue

nisam ni urlala, ni vikala, niti koga dozivala.
kad bi me čopio trud samo sam nekako mrmljala i stiskala željezne ručke.

ja sam urlala i plakala i molila da me ostave i puste dok me šivalo pri tom dozivajući svu poznatu i nepoznatu rodbinu u pomoć, najčešće mamu da mi dođe i da me spasi  :Embarassed:  

ali jedno ne mogu nikako ni zaboravit niti objasnit šta mi se događalo za vrime poroda. i to će mi ostat vječna misterija šta mi se u tom trenutku događalo s mozgom.
naime, kad bi me uhvatio trud ja bi se nekako nagela na lijevi bok (ne znam zašto nisam niti jednom na desni) i u tom trenutku mi je jesno pred očima bila slika nekakvog pekara/kuhara, cijelog u bijelom i sa onom kuharsko-pekarskom kapom na glavi. i on bi samo stajao, prekriženih ruku i gledao. a slika je bila tako živa ko da stvarno stoji kraj mene u rađaoni. :? 
jesu li to bila priviđenja od boli ili šta, ali kako bi prošao trud tako bi nestalo i mog kuhara.

----------


## Matilda

Otvorena usta, otvorena vagina.   :Wink:  

Ja sam na oba poroda šutila jer mi je tako odgovaralo, nisam glas ispustila. I bila sam sama pa nisam nikoga slušala.
Ispuštanje glasa je ok, ali kao što kaže AdioMare, panično urlikanje baš i ne. 
Mislim da neke žene i prije nego im počnu trudovi odluče da će one vrištati i zapomagati, jer je to tako na filmu. I onda urliču, a da zapravo i ne znaju odgovara im li to ili ne.

----------


## Linda

> Vikala i urlala. bilo me je jako strah, imala sam jedno 6 sati očajan nagon za tiskanjem, ležala sam ko baba 12 sati, ukočila mi se križa a D je zapeo u porođajnom kanalu  . nisam nikog čula jer sam bila najglasnija


Identično tako je meni bilo s Lindom.
Kad je bilo gotovo, svima sam se ispričavala.  :Grin:

----------


## kristina_zg

što se tiče tog vikanja, bila sam uvjerena kako neću glasa ispustiti...no kad su mi dali drip i prokinuli vodenjak, jaćina trudova mi se pojačavala da bi zadnjih 5 sati prije izgona imala toliko jake i neprekidne trudove da sam se bojala hoću li to izdržati. i što je najgore- zadnjih nekoliko sati imala sam strahovitu potrebu za tiskanjem, i znala sam da je bitno prodisati trud, no nekad je bol bila toliko jaka da sam vriskala. I kad bih tako vrisnula samo me još jače boljelo. Ma užas- svjesna si da  moraš biti opuštena i mirno disati i ne vikati- jer bol bude još jača, a tijelo te ne sluša- grčiš se i vrištiš... Puno mi je značilo prisustvo i podrška sestara...kad bih ostala sama bilo mi je koma, tak da sam ih poslije stalno hvatala za ruke da ostanu sa mnom

----------


## Sirius Black

> Pogotovo mi nije jasan dio sa sramom: koga ili čega bi se trebala sramiti?


Nisam mislila samo na porod, nego meni bi općenito bilo neugodno da vičem u situaciji koju drugi ljudi podnose bez problema. Npr. kod zubara, jednom je ispred mene bio tip koji je urlao ko da ga kolju a zubarka mu je samo malo brusila pokvareni zub. Meni je vadila upaljene živce bez anestezije pa nisam vikala. I od srama i iz obzira prema drugim ljudima koji su tamo. 

Na porodu sam pitala primalju u kojoj to fazi obično žene počinju vikati, ako meni dođe da baš ne počnem prerano   :Grin:  . Rekla je da u ovoj fazi u kojoj sam ja trenutno već viču sve u šesnaest. 

Jasno mi je da ispuštanje glasa pomaže, ne mora držati stisnuta usta, ali da viče iz sveg glasa: Aaaaaaaaaaa, ne mogu viiiiiiišeeeeeeee, to mi je  :/

----------


## MamBa04

> Frida prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pogotovo mi nije jasan dio sa sramom: koga ili čega bi se trebala sramiti?
> 
> 
> Nisam mislila samo na porod, nego meni bi općenito bilo neugodno da vičem u situaciji koju drugi ljudi podnose bez problema. Npr. kod zubara, jednom je ispred mene bio tip koji je urlao ko da ga kolju a zubarka mu je samo malo brusila pokvareni zub. Meni je vadila upaljene živce bez anestezije pa nisam vikala. I od srama i iz obzira prema drugim ljudima koji su tamo. 
> 
> Na porodu sam pitala primalju u kojoj to fazi obično žene počinju vikati, ako meni dođe da baš ne počnem prerano   . Rekla je da u ovoj fazi u kojoj sam ja trenutno već viču sve u šesnaest. 
> ...


Sirius ispustanje glasa aaaaa, tijekom truda je izuzetno dobro i efikasno za otvaranje.
Ne slazem se s ovom tvojom idejom koju mi se cini da pokusavas nametnuti, a ta je da se zene koje su vikale tijekom poroda trebaju toga sramiti.
Tvoj je izbor da ti ne ispustis niti glasa i zbog toga ti nisi niti veca junakinja niti puno hrabrija od onih koji se odluce prepustiti svojim porivima.
U nasem drustvu, gdje se javno iskazivanje osjecaja vrlo cesto dozivljava kao nesto negativno, mislim da je puno hrabrije upravo pokazati te osjecaje nego ne pokazati.

----------


## elin

prijavljujem se kao urlačica, mislim da su im sve pločice popadale   :Laughing:

----------


## Sirius Black

> Ne slazem se s ovom tvojom idejom koju mi se cini da pokusavas nametnuti, a ta je da se zene koje su vikale tijekom poroda trebaju toga sramiti.


Joj, mislim da si krivo shvatila. Nisam uopće mislila da bi se trebale sramiti. Napisala sam da bih se JA toga sramila. Možda se ne bih trebala ali ne mogu si pomoći. 

Ali možda bi se trebale malo suzdržati, odnosno ne vikati bezveze. Jedno je ispuštanje glasa a drugo je urlanje da pucaju stakla na prozoru. Pogotovo kad je par metara od tebe netko u istoj situaciji i mora te slušati.

----------


## Sirius Black

Nisam stigla napisati do kraja jer mi se beba probudila. 

Meni na porodu nije toliko smetalo ni ručno pregledavanje ni ctg ni ništa što ima veze s osobljem, MM je bio samnom, pasala mi je muzika i atmosfera bi mi bila super i opuštena da nije bilo tog urlikanja.

----------


## Jazzarella

Meni je prvi porod bio koma. Na dripu, nisam se otvarala, trudovi šibaju sve u šesnaest, ali nisam vikala. Tek kad sam čula babicu kako govori MM da će itekako čuti kad beba krene, počela sam malo glasnije disati tek toliko da me dođu malo češće pogledati. 
A drugi porod... sve je bilo ekspresno i rodila sam kojih 15 min nakon ulaska u box, ali u jednom trenutku sam dobila takav poriv za "ispuštanjem glasa" da sam zaurlala iz petnih žila, probudila cijeli odjel (bilo 23:50), babica je problijedila ali uspjela mi smireno reći: "dobro, ajde nećemo sada više vikati već idemo tiskati" i u slijedećem sam trudu šutke izgurala mišicu van. Ali taj vrisak mi je toliko bio potreban, toliko me oslobodio svih strahova i bolova i baš me bilo briga za ostalo. 
Definitivno smatram da se pri porodu treba prepustiti i činiti ono što nam u tom trenutku paše (pa makar to bilo urlanje iz petnih žila), ali isto tako treba omogućiti rodiljama mir i privatnost tj. ne moraju drugi trpiti zato što se eto meni baš pjeva arija usred truda.

----------


## samba

Ja ni do trudova, a kamoli do vaginalnog poroda nisam dospjela. Pa ipak kad sam čamila 3 sata u boxu čekajući trudova tolika panika me prala da sam jecala i plakala ko kišna godina. Da sam kojim slučajem dobila trudove i trebala rađat vaginalno, mislim da bi urlala ko svinjče koje kolju ili pala u nesvjest. Tiho sigurno ne bi bila. I da, rodila bi treće, srce me vuče, ali ne mogu od tog velikog straha od poroda jerbo su mi oba bila takva da sam jedva izvukla živu glavu, i ja i djeca... Dakle, moj zaključak je: derite se ili ne do mile volje, samo nek je sve u redu!!!

----------


## xenia

ja sam bila uvjerena da neću pustiti ni glasa a ipak sam vikala iako ne zato što mi je bol bila neizdrživa, zapravo ni u jednom trenutku nisam mislila da su bolovi neizdrživi ili da više nikad neću ići roditi, nego jednostavno mi je tako došlo i morala sam ispuštati te zvukove i onda mi je bilo lakše, disanje mi uopće nije pomagalo

imala sam zapravo vrlo brz porod tako da nisam urlala satima ali sam definitivno vrisnula i stenjala nekoliko puta i da, bilo mi je neugodno, babica je bila dosta bezobrazna prema meni, ja sam joj se još ispričavala što vičem i pokušala objasniti da to nije ni zbog boli ni zbog straha ili panike nego da me jednostavno tako tijelo tjera

ne znam to objasniti, u svakom slučaju nije bilo ni zbog prenemaganja ni zato što je bilo neizdrživo, ponajmanje jer viču u filmovima, više kao neki refleks  :/  stvarno to ne znam objasniti

----------


## xenia

> Definitivno smatram da se pri porodu treba prepustiti i činiti ono što nam u tom trenutku paše (pa makar to bilo urlanje iz petnih žila), ali isto tako treba omogućiti rodiljama mir i privatnost tj. ne moraju drugi trpiti zato što se eto meni baš pjeva arija usred truda.


baš ovo samo teško da ćemo to doživjeti u tako skorijoj budućnosti osim možda u privatnim rodilištima tko će si to moći priuštiti

i da, dok sam imala trudove par puta sam skupljala noge isto kao refleks na bolove jer i inače čim me nešto zaboli u donjem dijelu trbuha skupljam noge a babica je toliko vikala na mene zbog toga da mi je to bilo užas, ne kužim zašto je to bio toliki problem obzirom da onda sam porod još nije krenuo dakle nisam ugrožavala svoje dijete, kad sam osjetila nagon za tiskanjem nisam ih više skupljala

----------


## Paulita

Nisam vikala jer nisam imala snage za vikanjem, bila sam usredotočena na disanje. A možda i zato što je moja mama uvijek kolutala s očima kada bi na filmu žene rađale uz vriskove i uvijek komentirala "to nije za vrištanje".

----------


## Ava M

> Ava M prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tijekom poroda mi je par puta prošlo kroz glavu kako mi nije jasno u kojem dijelu poroda/truda žene viču? Jer, tijekom truda sam svom silinom puhala i vrištati nisam mogla ni da sam htjela, a kad bi trud prestao- odmarala sam se.
> 
> 
> kad su mi pojačali drip nisam imala ovaj dio koji spominješ 'kad bi trud prestao'
> imam osjećaj da je to trajalo i trajalo bez prestanka kojih sat vremena
> ja sam tad vrištala i dan-danas mi je zbog toga neugodno jer sam mislila da ću izdržati bez toga.


Ja sam imala tu sreću da sam rađala bez dripa, tj. nisam im dala da mi ga daju, tako da sam imala pauze između trudova; skoro do samog izgona.

----------


## Angelina_2

urlala tak da sam sebi isla na zivce...i opet bi da imam takav porod...
 :Grin:

----------


## Honey

Iskreno, ja se ne sjećam, sve mi je kao san. MM kaže da nisam vikala   :Smile:  
Znam da nisam bilo raspoložena ni za razgovor ni društvo tijekom trudova u predrađaoni, a kamoli  da dozivam sve po spisku. Jedino sam mogla siktati kroz zube kad sam morala prodisati zadnjih par trudova.
Istina, tijekom šivanja sam se toliko žalila i stenjala da sam sve nadoknadila, to mi je bilo nenormalno kak je bolilo. Toliko sam zanovijetala da su sigurno požalili kaj su me recnuli   :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Nisam urlala nijednom jer uopće nisam imala nagon za deranjem i vikanjem.Jedino na zadnjem porodu pri izgonu viknula sam da me valjda čitava bolnica čula.Užasno su mi smetale žene koje su vikale,stvarale su mi groznu nervozu i bilo mi ih je jako žao tako da sam na dva poroda plakala od sreće kad su kolegice rodilje rodile.

----------


## Serpentina

> Tijekom poroda mi je par puta prošlo kroz glavu kako mi nije jasno u kojem dijelu poroda/truda žene viču? Jer, tijekom truda sam svom silinom puhala i vrištati nisam mogla ni da sam htjela, a kad bi trud prestao- odmarala sam se.


Isto ovako. U boks sam stigla skroz otvorena i "kanalizirala" sam bol kroz trudove no nije bilo klasičnog vrištanja, to mi se činilo gubljenjem energije.

----------


## mikka

ja sam bas mislila kako se necu glasati, jer dobro podnosim bol i nisam tip koji se glasa kad me nesto boli. ohoho, kako sam bila u krivu. to je jednostavno bila tolika kolicina boli da nisam mogla izdrzati (drip, of course  :Rolling Eyes:  ), to mi se *nikad* u zivotu nije dogodilo.

pogotovo na kraju, kad su mi rekli da ne tiskam jos, a citavo bice je naprosto vapilo za tiskanjem. tada sam doslovno mislila da cu umrijeti. nisam urlala, ali za mene je to bila poprilicna kolicina buke.

tiskanje za izgon sam docekala kao dobitak na lotu, nisam ni glasa vise pustila. to mi je bilo toliko lagano i jednostavno, kao da vec spavam  :Grin:

----------


## pipi1

Nisam urlala,samo sam glasno disala i nešto stenjala u jastuk  :Grin:  


kad su mi dali zeleno svjetlo za tiskanje,skoro da bi mogla i pjevat od sreće

----------


## Sramežljiva

Meni je malo ta riječ iz naslova teme - urlanje - nekako omalovažavajuća. OK bi mi bilo da piše vikanje, zapomaganje, glasanje, bilo što drugo... Ovako mi zvuči kao da bi se žena koja je "urlala" trebala osjećati krivom.

Ja sam vikala na svom prvom osmosatnom dripovskom porodu na kojem nije bilo ni minute odmora od tih nepodnošljivih bolova. Na drugom, prirodnom, nije bilo potrebe sve do finiša. Do tada sam trudove odrađivala u tišini, prodisavala ih, povremeno zastenjala.

Ne sramim se vikanja. Da sam mogla birati, ne bih ga odabrala. Ali nisam mogla birati.

----------


## Lutonjica

vikanje, deranje, vrištanje, skvičanje, jaukanje ... sve mi je to ok. ne sjećam se što sam od toga radila, ali znam da nisam bila skroz tiha.

ono što ne mogu razumjeti je naricanje, psovanje i krivljenje oca djeteta za sve probleme ovog svijeta. to ne kužim i gotovo.

(isto kao što ne kužim one spike kad si trudna pa te neki pitaju "a, kaj sad misliš o TM-u? jel ga mrziš kaj ti je to priuštio? jel bi se mijenjala s njim, ha, ti jadna moraš rodit, a on ništa" ... joj kako sam lijep odgovor imala za njih   :Grin:   )

----------


## ivana b

U predrađaoni su bile 2 na dripu kraj mene i vrištaleeee....a bile su manje otvorene od mene. To mi je još više  dalo snage da odbijem drip kad su mi ga htjeli staviti.
Ali na kraju sam ga i ja ispustila...



> ..jedino sam vrisnula kad su me zarezali (epi) :/


  :Sad:   bolilo je više od trudova..kako i ne bi kad mi je istovremeno šupXina od doktora ležala na stomaku a to sam mu izričito zabranila  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ana.m

Malo mi je ono gdje pišeš da ti je došlo da ideš nekoga šamarati zato kaj se dere onak   :Rolling Eyes:  .
Mislim, svatko zna svoje, možda deranje i nije baš nešto najbolje što možeš raditi na porodu, ali netko se možda ne može kontrolirati.
Na prvom porodu sam prodisavala trudove i nisam vikala, samo sam stenjala, jedino kaj sam vrisnula kad su me rezali jer me to fakat zaboljelo i kad mi netko kaže kak ne boli kad te režu, ma nek objese to mačku o rep.
Na drugom porodu, koji je bio puno teži i na kraju završio carskim, već pred sam kraj kad je beba uporno htjela van, a nije mogla mrdnuti kroz zdjelicu zbog krivog položaja glave, vikala sam. Kad je dolazio trud i ja počela prodisavati u jednom trenutku je nagon bio tako jak da jednostavno više nisam mogla disati i samo bi provalio iz mene krik, kao da ga nisam mogla kontrolirati, nekako kao da ta bol izađe iz mene.

----------


## Angelina_2

ja sam 22 sta bila u rađaoni...dok nisu probusili vodenjak nisam vikala jer je bilo podnosljivo..nakon busenja a pogotovo nakon dripa     :Evil or Very Mad:   jos kad mi govore sad ce sad ce...a prolaze sati i sati..a ja ne smijem tiskat..a moram na wc a nedaju mi...ma uzas...mislom da je dio galame bila kazna za poneko osoblje...  :Grin:  
Rez..ja sam to dozivjela kao malo jace peckanje...istina...urlik u tome trenutku je bil ali mislim da ne zbog reza nego jer je bio trenutak prolaska glave ...

----------


## Jenz

Ja sam samo dahtala i strašno me nervirala neka u sobi pored mene što je vrištala do besvjesti.

No, razumijem, ja sam za 4 sata otvorila se prirodno od 1 do 10 prstiju i rodila u 3 stiska, no ima žena koje se dugo muče, po cijeli dan, uz dripove, gelove i slične stvari, pa vjerujem da su izmučene i pun im kufer svega, pa tako i ostalih koji rađaju, dakle sad kad razmislim, ne mogu nikome zamjeriti. Svatko ima i drugačiju toleranciju na bol i drugačiji porod.

Nadam se da će mi i drugi porod proći tako lako kao i prvi   :Embarassed:

----------


## marac komarac

u trudnoci, ma zapravo cijeli zivot sam mislila da je to deranje pretjerano,da ja nikad necu vikati ali opet sam rekla: pa ajde ,ljudi imaju razliciti prag tolerancije boli i mogu razumjeti..

moj porod trajao je 10 sati,dosla sam s puknutim vodenjakom,trudova nigdi. kako su trudovi krenuli tako i moje povracanje, nisam se otvarala a kretanje je bilo science fiction.nisam vikala ni derala se ali da sam jecala u jastuk od boli-to jesam. 
bila sam u svojoj sobi s mm-om i cula iz druge sobe zenu kako se dere. mogu samo reci da me bilo jos vise strah..... 

ali kad je krenuo izgon nisam se mogla kontolirati,iz mene se prolomilo :aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa a babice kod ove druge jer je radjala u isti tren! bila sam u strahu jer sam znala da je to to, da cu sad roditi ali vikati nisam mogla prestati. babice su dosle, moja zelja za stolcicem propala jer se nisam mogla ustati vise iz kreveta i nakon par min je bilo gotovo.

poanta ove moje price je: nikad ne reci nikad....samo jos uvijek ne kuzim psovanje familije,mm-a, svih poznatih i nepoznatih  :/

----------


## renata

ono sto se najmanje treba na porodu je kontrolirati se i koncentrirati na bilo sto.
treba iskljuciti mozak, pa ako se dodje do toga da se ispusti neki neartikulirani zvuk, mrak :D , znaci da se iskljucio bas onaj dio mozga koji se srami i kontrolira i potiskuje lucenje pravih hormona, a pokrenulo se sve ostalo sto na porodu TREBA, cijeli koktel hormona

ja nisam vristala, niti na jednom porodu, a jedino na drugom sam pred kraj ispustala neke neartikulirane zvukove, relativno tihe, ali sjecam se da sam poslije tog poroda bila a) presretna jer mi je bio puno ljepsi i laksi od prvog, b) bilo mi je neugodno jer sam pred kraj ispustala te zvukove i baljezgala neke gluposti.
tek godinama kasnije sam shvatila (citajuci  :Smile:  ) da je to povezano, da mi ne bi bio tako super porod da mi se nije onako iskljucio mozak.

----------


## Sirius Black

> Malo mi je ono gdje pišeš da ti je došlo da ideš nekoga šamarati zato kaj se dere onak   .


Ma naravno da nisam mislila ozbiljno. Nego, kad sam to rekla sam imala jake trudove, nisam smjela tiskati, beba se nije spuštala itd. (mislim da se to zove tranzicija) i u toj fazi je tolerancija malo smanjena.

----------


## Sirius Black

> ono što ne mogu razumjeti je naricanje, psovanje i krivljenje oca djeteta za sve probleme ovog svijeta. to ne kužim i gotovo.
> 
> (isto kao što ne kužim one spike kad si trudna pa te neki pitaju "a, kaj sad misliš o TM-u? jel ga mrziš kaj ti je to priuštio? jel bi se mijenjala s njim, ha, ti jadna moraš rodit, a on ništa" ... joj kako sam lijep odgovor imala za njih    )


Ma daj, kaj i to postoji? Nikad nisam čula sličan komentar, pa to je tak primitivno

----------


## Arwen

ma ja pod vikanje koje me smetalo i išlo na živce
 ne podrazumjevam krik koji rodilja ispusti pri trudu/izgonu
 nego ono;he**mti Ivo/Ante ............. mat..... šta mi ovo napravi pa
heb............ ti oca,majku,dida,čukundida .............
pa onda joj,joj,joj,joj meni joj pa opet nabraja šat je meni ovotrebalo a šta ako nebude muške o he***
pa neš me više taknit Mate/ivo ............ onda tura jaukanja joj,joj......
meni je stvarno došlo da joj kažem neka ušuti ali nisam mislim se možda i ja počnem tako za par minuta

----------


## Bodulica

> Ima.


Kao npr. ja  :Grin: 

Ali ja sam rađala u prošlom stoljeću prije interneta, foruma i ostalih blagodati i samo sam se naslušala priča da moram biti mirna, tiha i poslušna jer ću se u suprotnom loše provesti. To su mi sve govorile žene koje su rodile prije mene i ja sam to shvatila doslovno pa sam skoro pojela vlastitu ruku jer sam umjesto da se glasam grizla samu sebe. Ali mislim da bih i danas jednako postupila. Jednostavno se stisnem pred medicinskim osobljem i manja sam od makovog zrna iako me je nekad to i koštalo.

----------


## Sani1612

Ja sam dobila drip sad na trećem porodu i nisam vikala. 
Strgao me pa mi se čini da nisam ni imala snage za vikanje. Ja sam cijelo vrijeme vrtila u glavi pjesmu J.Blunta koju sam čula sat prije indukcije.
Eto što mi je drip priuštio.  :Grin:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Na prvom porodu nisam pisnula. Ne zbog straha, srama ili čega god, nego jednostavno nisam imala potrebu.
Zato sam ovaj put sve nadoknadila. I samu sam sebe iznenadila.
Oba puta bez dripa.

----------


## 1 Mandarina

I ja sam rodila na drip i nisam pisnula, ne sto sam se ustrucavala nego bi me to dodatno umaralo. Fino sam izgrizla ruku i jastuk i obavijestila babicu da ću umrijeti, na sto se nasmijala i rekla da neću, da to sve kazu

----------


## Riječanka

tri puta s dripom i nisam vikala, sve da ne gubim snagu. na prvom su porodu rekli MM nešto kao blago vama s takvom zenom. da, mislila sam da ću umrijeti. na drugom sam već znala da neću, ali sam u jednom trenutku rekla MM-u da ih zove da je izvade kako god i kad je kraj mene prolazila sestra s priborom za epiduralnu i pitala jesam ja ta kojoj treba dati, bila sam u ozbiljnom iskušenju da slažem i kažem da, ali eto, nisam. i oba puta je bio taj pritisak i poriv na veliku nuždu, pa ipak sam na trećem porodu ponovo bila iznenađena kako je bio jak da sam primalji rekla da se makne jer ću se ja pokakati  :Embarassed: , kao da mi je prvi put.

----------


## Optimisticna

sjećam se da sam babicu svečano obavijestila:" Evo ga, Mali mi ide na guzicu!!!"  To je bilo.... iskreno. :Embarassed:   Sjećam se kako me obrisala sa kompresom (odzada).

----------


## Ninunanu

ja se iskreno više nesjecam ni odprilike kakva je bila bol, možda i bolje  :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

> ima li neka da je dobila drip i da nije vikala?
> ja sam se nakon drugog poroda duboko posramila sebe i svog čuđenja 'zašto toliko viču?'


Ima  :Smile:  Pisala sam već, sve što je iz mene izlazilo (osim djeteta ) je bilo stenjanje, i to vrlo rijetko...rađala sam 20 sati i ni jednom nisam viknula, urlala,psovala..ma ništa...i dan danas se sama sebi divim  :Smile:

----------


## Danonino

Urlala sam i psovala u početku. Onda kako je vrijeme odmicalo, shvatila sam da ništa ne dobivam s tim pa sam se usredotočila na disanje, malo sebi grickala ruku i tako, a između trudova bi duboko udahnula. Na par zadnjih onih jakih sam stenjala ali to nekako nisam mogla kontrolirati, samo je glas izlazio iz mene  :Smile: 

Ali u isto vrijeme su doveli jednu vrištalicu koja je bila sva modra od urlanja i dizala mi živce  :cupakosu:

----------


## buba klara

prvi put sam rađala s dripom - bila sam toliko iznesvještena da nisam imala snage za ništa a kamoli urlat, nisam uopće kužila što mi ko priča oko mene, ko da sam na teški drogama rađala, ma užas...

drugi put sam molila i kumila da izbjegnem drip, uvažili su moje molbe i sa prirodnim trudovima to je sasvim druga priča... uopće nisam imala poriv za vikanjem, trudovi su imali kratke pauze između gdje se stigneš odmoriti, disati, razumiješ babicu što ti priča, svjestan si svega... bolno je, ali ne toliko da ne znaš za sebe i da se ne možeš iskontrolirat

----------


## Teica

> Ima  Pisala sam već, sve što je iz mene izlazilo (osim djeteta ) je bilo stenjanje, i to vrlo rijetko...rađala sam 20 sati i ni jednom nisam viknula, urlala,psovala..ma ništa...i dan danas se sama sebi divim


I ja ti se zbilja divim  :Heart:  !

----------


## nanimira

Hvala Teice  :Smile: ...meni je disanje jako puno pomoglo, ne da smanji bolove nego da ne poludim od  njih jer sam se koncentrirala udah.izdah,dahtanje itd.  :Smile:

----------


## Angie75

Jeste vidjele ovo: http://www.24sata.hr/lifestyle/jaci-...plakali-392136
hihi  :Smile:

----------


## Ninunanu

dala bi ja svima njima da rađaju  :Smile: 
ako ne ništa barem bi pojedinci imali malo više poštovanja

----------


## zekana

Ja sam, eto, urlala i na drugom porodu  :Very Happy:

----------


## cipelica

na drugom porodu je sve bilo super dok se nisam otvorila do 8. nikad mi neće biti jasno zašto su mi tada dali drip. potpuno sam izgubila kontrolu. ne sijećam se da sam psovala ili tako nešto ali nisam mogla ni disati ni kontrolirati išta.i vikala sam iz sveg glasa. nitko nije pogledao u papire kakvo je predviđanje kolika će biti beba. iako nisam imala šećer sin je imao 4 i pol kile i stvarno veliku glavu. ispucala sam tako da mjesecima  nisam mogla sjesti na guzicu. 
nažalost nisam bila informirana. koliko znam, osim većeg broja rodilja u boksevima nije bilo  razloga za drip. 
mislila sam da s dripom svi polude..

----------


## nanimira

Moja je beba bila procjenjena na 3,600 pa je imala 4,5kg i isto veliku glavu...mene su i rezali i popucala sam i šivali i svašta...al nije bilo tak ružno kad sam pogledala. doduše,jesam dušu isplakala kad sam vidjela koliki je šav ali samo jer sam mislila da sam nepovratno unakažena  :Smile:

----------


## anabeg

Ja sam popucala, mislim malo, ni danas neznam koliko je šavova bilo, ali nisam pogledala dolje pa nekih dobrih 1,5-2mjeseca.  Meni je taj šav malo duže predstavljao psihološki problem..pogotovo kad je sex bio u pitanju. Neka blokada, imala sam osjećaj da će to sve opet dolje popucati :drama:

----------


## cipelica

odkad se rodimo naš ženski rod uglavnom je odgajan da šuti više, trpi više....hebate , i kad rađaš moraš biti po špagi! troje sam rodila, dvoje gotovo u tišini i jedno bučno...  možda da su rađaone bolje napravljene...možda tada nebi urlikanje smetalo drugima

----------


## abica_29

Ja jesam vikala. Imala sam dovoljno jake trudove da mi nije trebala nikakva kemija ni lezanje na stolu, ali ne-rekli su pa aparat pokazuje samo 20, nisu to jos pravi trudovi...i tako cijelo vrijeme su odgadjali jer rijetke su prvorotke koje rode za 3 sata, naravno rodila bi i prije ali ekipa je imala drugog posla, tako da sam nakraju vikala da dodju jer je beba vec bila vani...Ne znam, meni je taj pritisak na guzu, tj. na trticnu kost bio nepodnosljiv. Nisam imala u planu vikat, ali nemogucnost da kontroliram situaciju, i bespomocnost su ucinili svoje. Na kraju je doktor zakljucio - evo sad cemo, beba se vec muci!!!

----------


## nanimira

> odkad se rodimo naš ženski rod uglavnom je odgajan da šuti više, trpi više....hebate , i kad rađaš moraš biti po špagi! troje sam rodila, dvoje gotovo u tišini i jedno bučno...  možda da su rađaone bolje napravljene...možda tada nebi urlikanje smetalo drugima


pa da, i meni je bezveze da u TOLIKIM bolovima žene moraju šutiti... u konačnici, ako se u trudovima javljaju oni iskonski krikovi, treba ih ispustiti van,kakvi god da jesu... ili ne, kako kome dođe..

----------


## Carmina406

Prvi porod nisam glasa pustila,bila sam na drip spojena 7h i nisam imala potrebu vikati nego nestati,ugasiti se na bilo koji način. 

Drugi put,prirodni porod, sam vikala oko sat vremena jer sam trebala suzbivati nagon za tiskanjem a to me tjeralo da ričem i dozivam. Nije me puno zanimalo jeli to njima prihvatljivo. Svaki put kada sam dozivala dr (muškog roda  :Wink:  ) došao je kod mene bez obzira što je taj dan bilo prepuno poroda i hvala mu jer porod je bio iz snova i zahvaljujući njemu osjećala sam se kao čovjek,osjećala sam da netko brine o nama.

----------


## kristina_zg

Urlala na dva poroda i užasno me iscrpilo i obuzela me panika što mi je samo sve još više produljilo...ovaj put ponosno izjavljujem da nisam glasa pustila...do izgona  :Cool:

----------


## KrisZg

> Urlala na dva poroda i užasno me iscrpilo i obuzela me panika što mi je samo sve još više produljilo...ovaj put ponosno izjavljujem da nisam glasa pustila...do izgona


i ja potvrdujem, ma na izgonu si jedva glas pustila :Smile:

----------


## kristina_zg

> i ja potvrdujem, ma na izgonu si jedva glas pustila


 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## olja

Ja ni pisnula. Ni na prvom, ni na drugom porodu. Oba na dripu, prvi je trajao 7 sati, a drugi samo sat. I nije da nisam vikala jer sam specijalno hrabra (pred drugi porod sam crkavala od straha, uvijek imam obicaj reci da je sa drugim djetetom sve lakse osim otici na porod), vec zato sto mi je u glavi zvonilo mamino iskustvo dok je mene radjala. Urlala je i skakala na porodu, nedovoljno saradjivala, iscrpila se i na kraju onesvijestila, a ja sam ostala zaglavljena u porodjajnom kanalu. Dok je bila u nesvijesti uradili su joj obostranu epiziotomiju pri kojoj je nisu stedili, po dvadesetak konaca je bilo sa svake strane, kaze da je dole prosivena kao singericom. Onda su joj se doktor i dvije babice navalili na trbuh u pokusaju da me nekako istisnu. Tada se osvijestila i dala jos par napona da me konacno rodi. Kazu da sam mjesec dana imala podlive po glavi (a i blesava sam malo, mozda je od toga  :Smile:  ). Mama se dva mjeseca oporavljala od silnog rezanja. Zato sam ja na porodima cutala i disala i slusala sve sto mi kazu, a da sam mislila da cu krepat, jesam, ali samo na prvom porodu. Na drugom nisam stigla ni misliti koliko je ekspresan bio.

----------


## Optimisticna

Evo poslje drugog poroda, mogu reći da ja ne pripadam među urlačice na porodu. Ja sam definitivno tip prigovaračice, žalilice i cendralice na porodu.

----------


## zutaminuta

Kao što sam i doktoru rekla nekoliko puta: pokušavala sam ne galamiti. Zaista jesam.

----------


## zadarmamica

A ja sam tip koji šuti.hahaha bas cudno.na prvom porodu neko jadno stenjanje i mislila sam da sam imaka savrsen porod.a ovaj sad je bio bas bas savrsen porod jer sam skroz bila skoncentrirana na trud da ga prodisem pravilno i sama sebi sam govorila...mozes ti to,brzo ce biti gotovo,samo dobro disi.  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

Kad su mi dali drip urlala sam ko napaljeni jelen!! Uzas. A inace sam totalno ne taj tip... poslije sam se ispricavala svima, kazu da nije bilo strasno, da ne brinem, da je normalno  :lool:  tjesili me hahaha

----------


## tangerina

hahahhaa, nije urlanje, ali kad je meni krenuo porod, došla babica i diže mi noge na ona postolja. Meni je to bilo tako neprirodno i kontra položaju koji je tijelo htjelo, da sam je nogom gurnila u trbuh. Usta govore oprostite, noga gura.

----------


## sara10

*Ivana.sky* opiši nam malo porod kad stigneš kakav ti je bio. Znači dobila si drip?

----------


## ivana.sky

Hocu, cim dodjem kuc na laptop, nezgodno je na mobu i stalno su neke akcije tu u bolnici

----------

